# Leandro scores 27 in Suns first game w/o Marbury



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Despite the loss, Barbosa looked like the best player on the court tonight. With his exceptional quickness, he got to the basket with ease tonight and also hit a couple long-bombs. Despite not looking to distribute all that much, he made some nice passes and I'm sure if he put his mind to it, he could be a great passer as well. We already knew he could put points up.. 

His line:

38 mins, 27 pts, 4 assists, 3 boards, 2 steals, and perhaps most importantly *1 turnover*.

The makeup of this team is far different without Stephon, but once Amare gets back I'm convinced we will be the high-flyingest team in the league. Every trade has it's perk, and perhaps one of the biggest ones of our blockbuster will be Barbosa's increased playing time. 

Anyone who watched - thoughts? He looks like an NBA vet to me, even though his style of play is definitely different.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*marbu... who ???*

wow :jawdrop:


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't know what to say. He just did in the NBA the things he used to do in Brazil.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

couldn't agree more.
i guess we aint goin need that euro pg so soon hum?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Well we all now the reason why Suns did the trade..Just wait in a couple year Barbosa and Lampe togather what a combo they are gonna be


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Anderson_Varejão</b>!
> couldn't agree more.
> i guess we aint goin need that euro pg so soon hum?


Yes.. Vujanic must be worried now!


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

one link about Leandrinhos first game as a starter:
http://www.nba.com/suns/news/azcentral_040106.html


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice game Leo!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

damn thats amazing, i looked at his averages last night without amazment but now to tell me he had 27 points is jaw dropping.


----------

